# Wife upset my friend on facebook



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Got a friend who knows my wife also and hes a friend of hers on facebook too.

He comments on her stuff sometimes winding her up. She does the same etc.

She said something the other day and he mailed her saying it was one nasty comment too far. Now it looks like hes removed us both as friends on facebook.

I've seen what she wrote and its only messing - basically winding him up for being old. But my wife can be a right sarcastic git but I know she was only messing around !!!!

However, I know him and he can be a little touchy sometimes. Even though he gives a bit out he doesnt take it back too well.

Anyway, I've told wife its not her fault but could she email him to confirm it was all just a joke? Shes not too pleased cos she says theres no need for him to take it that way...

What to do?

(BTW - I hate facebook it causes these sort of problems)


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Face Book strikes again!




psychocandy said:


> However, I know him and he can be a little touchy sometimes. Even though he gives a bit out he doesnt take it back too well.


Well, if a person is going to "dish it out" they need to be able to take it in return. An apology may be the only way to go though.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Who gives you more sex, your friend or your wife?


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

mommy22 said:


> You could inbox him (even if he's not your facebook friend you can still send a message) explaining that she was being her usual sarcastic self. Tell him she didn't mean anything personal and you're sorry he took it personally. I think apologizing is about all you can do-- he must decide what to do with that from there.


:iagree:


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Hicks said:


> Who gives you more sex, your friend or your wife?


LMBBO!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Hicks said:


> Who gives you more sex, your friend or your wife?


Im sorry I thought I was on a teen chat forum there for a minute !!!!!


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> You could inbox him (even if he's not your facebook friend you can still send a message) explaining that she was being her usual sarcastic self. Tell him she didn't mean anything personal and you're sorry he took it personally. I think apologizing is about all you can do-- he must decide what to do with that from there.


Strangely hes removed me as a friend off facebook. I've not heard a peep from him which is weird.

I even inboxed him about something unrelated recently but it seems hes ignoring me.

Strange behaviour I must admit because I havent done anything!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

That's a major problem with social networking sites, texting, or email. Without seeing body language or hearing a voice, it's very easy to miss jokes or sarcasm and find insults where they were never intended or to blow them out of proportion. 
If your wife meant to seriously insult him and she had just cause or he's not that important to your life, I'd back wife's play and let it ride. If your wife's comments were just taken the wrong way, she should call or go see this guy and explain or apologize.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

It was a serious question. You should support your wife on this. She made a small mistake. Your friend is showing himself a jackass. Acknowledging to her that your friend is an out of his mind idiot that you no longer wish to be in contact with is a great show of support to your wife. Acting like you "need" to make things right with your friend shows a lack of support for your wife.


----------



## Asking4Flowers (Mar 2, 2011)

Forget Facebook, call him or visit him. He's obviously sensitive (and maybe a little childish?) but he has not disrespected your or your wife so I don't think that making an effort to clear the air means you are not supporting your wife. You can keep your friendship off Facebook if it makes things easier but it is better to deal with this now because it will only fester.


----------

